# Long long for full coat?



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

*How long for full coat?*

How long does it usually take for a full coat to grow out? And whats the average lenght of hair once it has reached fullness?

Thanks!
Ryan


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

oo..I want to know this too..! Looking forward to a seasoned response!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Kodi's hair never looks long. I think because it is so wavy, it looks shorter and he is tall. Shelby has straight hair and is a little shorter, so it looks longer, but it is not to her feet.


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

I didn't know Gucci was so close to age as Capote..I thought you'd had her longer than that!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Kara.., how long is Guc's hair now?? 
Beamer is 6.5 months old and his longest hair is just over 5 inches. That would be the hair on his back and sides....

Ryan


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Her hair is about 7 inches long.

Her chest hair is shorter? I'm not sure why. I think I might add a supplement for hair/skin.

Nope, she was 8 months old on the 19th 

Kara


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I would love to know this answer too. Kara, Gucci's coat looks amazing. Must be all the expensive products! LOL!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I don't think there is any pat answer. I have two girls that are two years old, and one has a full-length coat in front, and it is pretty long in the back, but her mid-body is still not full length. The other one is still a young adult look. I'd say that by three years old, you're probably going to get all the length the dog will get in the hair.

Various lines (genetics) seem to have varying length & fullness of coat too. If you've seen Hildago (or is it spelled Hidalgo?), he and all of the puppies of his that I've seen have floor-length coats, even dogs a year or younger. And then again, I've seen a few dogs that seem to have a perpetual puppy cut look to them. Their hair just doesn't get down to the floor.

So, that answer was probably no help at all, was it?


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

That is interesting info, because I've decided to try growing Biscuit's coat out, at least over the winter. 

Kara, Gucci is breathtaking. What beautiful pix!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Kimberly, that was a good explanation. That is what I see in my two.
Shelby has some of the Starkette line in her, and that is what she resembles.
Kodi has some Los Perritos and Kimbriels in his lines. I'll have to see if he resembles any of those dogs.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Thanks, Amy and Linda..I'm sure all the expensive products help! It keeps me buying them, she was WAY past due for new pictures..I should've waited til' her beard was dry, though..Maybe I'll get some more tomorrow.

I'm beginning to wonder if the harness I use breaking her fur in spots around her chest? I may go back to the Doggles soft harness, or buy a Puppia one, I do think that has something to do with it. I just wish it would keep up with the rest of her.

Genetics would make alot of sense, and I suppose some dogs grow out slower than others? My hair grows at a SNAILS pace.

I'll be surprised if it grows out much more past 2-3 years old. I need to go check out her parents' pictures, and grandparents. I think Hot Shot has pretty long fur, he's her Grandpa. ound: So, she is related to Quincy..which is pretty cool!

Kara


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Sam is almost 2 (Dec 29) and I really hope his hair doesn't get too much longer. His hair is about 7 - 8 inches on his sides with "wisps" of hair that are 9". 

I have heard that males can have nicer coats than intact females because they can "blow" their coats when they come into season or have pups.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Debbie, the males in this breed definitely have an advantage to any females that have not been spayed. The hormones cause a lot of problems for the females every time they come into season, especially after their one year birthday.

Kara, here is a link to a bunch of photos of Hot Shot. Tinky & Piaget have Hot Shot as a grandsire/great-grandsire too. Actually, you'll probably find a lot of dogs here have Hot Shot in their background. He was bred to a minimum of 10 bitches and those bitches have all had offspring too, which makes it nutty to try to keep track who is related to who. (Dog pedigrees are crazy!)


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

freeway1976 said:


> How long does it usually take for a full coat to grow out? And whats the average lenght of hair once it has reached fullness?
> 
> Thanks!
> Ryan


All of mine had a full coat at a year. They hadn't been cut down though. Bandit's hair was a little shorter at full length, Ellie and Lightning, I'm guessing 6 - 7 inches.
I'm told growing a coat back in after you cut it down takes longer.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Thumperlove said:


> I'll be surprised if it grows out much more past 2-3 years old. I need to go check out her parents' pictures, and grandparents. I think Hot Shot has pretty long fur, he's her Grandpa. ound: So, she is related to Quincy..which is pretty cool!
> 
> Kara


Then you're related to Bandit also. 
(If you want your own hair to grow in faster, sleep with it in a ponytail)


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Thumperlove said:


> I think Hot Shot has pretty long fur, he's her Grandpa. ound: So, she is related to Quincy..which is pretty cool!
> 
> Kara





JASHavanese said:


> Then you're related to Bandit also.


and you're related to Rufus too!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

dboudreau said:


> Sam is almost 2 (Dec 29) and I really hope his hair doesn't get too much longer. His hair is about 7 - 8 inches on his sides with "wisps" of hair that are 9".
> 
> I have heard that males can have nicer coats than intact females because they can "blow" their coats when they come into season or have pups.


That's the problem with specialing a female. Some of them will blow coat and look funky in the ring  We were lucky with Bandit as we specialed her right through her heats and showed her at the National in Va when she was in heat. She must have looked ok, she took 2nd in her class in Sweeps and made the cut for best in show.
BTW, part of that is thanks to Kimberly. With the color change right at Bandit's neck, she can look like she has a shorter neck than she does. Kimberly figured out what to do to show her neck and ran over to my husband and told him......then he showed her beautifully. Kimberly has a good eye and my husband is a fast learner. LOL they should team up!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

good buddy said:


> and you're related to Rufus too!


That's neat! Welcome to the family


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

How *very* cool!! I knew we were dealing with a small gene pool, but this brings it to reality. She's in good company, that's for sure!!

Amy, I think Biscuits cut is adorable...but I would love to see him in full coat 

Interesting about males vs. females, but it seems completely logical and similar to us adults. Our hormones reap havoc on us women! ound: And pregnancy???? Gosh, that made my hair fall out and SO does having children. LOL, but NOW...I just PULL it out!ound:

Jan, have you tried the ponytail? She usually climbs on my chest to take out her barette at night. I've been using barettes instead of ponytails, maybe I will switch. I love the full coat look, even though it entails alot of work

Kara


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Thumperlove said:


> Her hair is about 7 inches long.
> 
> Her chest hair is shorter? I'm not sure why. I think I might add a supplement for hair/skin.
> 
> ...


Wow, Gucci's hair is way long. I just measured Scudders. He is 10 months Oct. 3rd and the longest hair is 5 inches.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

That was the longest hair on her back, she has some shorter hair around 6, and I think her chest is even shorter?

Maybe it is because of all the conditioning??? LOL or the soft bristle brush?

She does have breakage in places though...I'm racking my brain on how to fix it. 

Kara


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

I'll never know. We've decided to keep Gryff cut short. Of course, once all the money starts adding up of a $45 haircut every 6-8 weeks....


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Thumperlove said:


> Interesting about males vs. females, but it seems completely logical and similar to us adults. Our hormones reap havoc on us women! ound: And pregnancy???? Gosh, that made my hair fall out and SO does having children.


Thankfully, I was spared in that area because I can't really afford to lose any hair. Mine is so thin and slow-growing anyway, but poor Tinky... she lost a lot of hair with having puppies. It takes her a long time to recover and grow back some of that hair, especially since she loves to play with her pups and they have to bite her hair so much.


----------



## David (Jan 25, 2007)

The longest hair on Sally is about 3" long and she is five months old. Personally I like this length because she still has the "fluffy puppy" look to her.I will probably trim her to this lenght in the future, but we will have to wait and see how she looks with longer hair.

David


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Believe me, I couldn't afford to lose hair either, mine is fine and SO thin and blah. It grew like crazy, but then I lost it! lol

I love that puppy-fluff length, it is so cute!

Kara


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I have heard and /or read from different breeders/books that it varies.I would guess 2/3 years to reach full coat....though like Kimberly and Jan said,it varies.They would certainly know more then I would.Quincy's hair is mostly about 6" in length,but some is longer,and some shorter where his collar breaks it off,and where Vinnie bites him in play.Too many top knots have left Quincy with a variety pack of sizes of top knot hair too....it is amazing to me how easily this hair can break off and mess up a show coat.......I'm glad I don't have to worry about that.He will be kept in full coat I guess till I get a "crazy scissor day"!:laugh:


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

http://www.havanesegallery.hu/show_dog_en.php?id=16953


Havtahava said:


> Debbie, the males in this breed definitely have an advantage to any females that have not been spayed. The hormones cause a lot of problems for the females every time they come into season, especially after their one year birthday.
> 
> Kara, here is a link to a bunch of photos of Hot Shot. Tinky & Piaget have Hot Shot as a grandsire/great-grandsire too. Actually, you'll probably find a lot of dogs here have Hot Shot in their background. He was bred to a minimum of 10 bitches and those bitches have all had offspring too, which makes it nutty to try to keep track who is related to who. (Dog pedigrees are crazy!)


Sissy's mother Westcreek Spitfire Tapscott is a sibling to 
Hot Shot.

This was their parents: 
Sissy's grandmother is Silverdales Pomona Peach
Sissy grandfather is Setacane Silver Sparkler

I think I looked that up right

http://www.havanesegallery.hu/show_dog_en.php?id=16953

Isn't that interesting - I love looking at the pedigree


----------



## Lola (Mar 22, 2007)

Very pretty white coat! How do you keep it so clean?


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

I don't know how people who have multiple dogs and show do it. My three are playing and rough housing all day.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I'm fanatical...

Wait....obsessive/compulsive? ound: ound: 

Neurotic? ound: ound: 

Something like that. 

Seriously, I give her spot baths, move mountains and wave a wand to get rid/prevent staining, brush her a few times a day (half the time w/a soft bristle brush just to get crum out and prevent breakage)

But she is sort of a girly girl, doesnt' like wet grass and mud, so it is easier. Now, If I had another dog or more...she may be alot messier, because when she plays with other dogs she is ALL over the yard getting filthy.

In fact, I had this dilemma for a few months that I called "Bath Day Curse", where I would give her a bath, and then a few hours later...a neighbor would stop by w/ their dog to play w/ Gucci, just outta the blue, and she would get FILTHY and I would have to give her ANOTHER bath. This happened 3x. I vowed not to answer the doorbell on bath day.

Kara


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Does Gucci get washed in Evian water?LOL!ound:


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

I have let mine go in the pond, bring them in, wash them up, let them go back outside, didn't blowdry them, and guess where they headed.

:frusty: Straight for the sand box:frusty: ound: 

What's a girl to do., I know boys will be boys. I hated it, but on the other hand they were having so much fun. 

After a bath and blowdry the first thing my boys want to do is go and run and roll and chase eachother. 

I guess that explains all the bad hair days they have in their pictures 

and these guys are so rough and tumble with eachother. 

I guess if you want them to stay clean, stay with one dog


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

reece said:


> I guess if you want them to stay clean, stay with one dog


LOL so so true... I use to have all these great pictures of Riley then Monte came home... They look great for about 10 min. after bath time then forget it.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

> I have let mine go in the pond, bring them in, wash them up, let them go back outside, didn't blowdry them, and guess where they headed.
> 
> :frusty: Straight for the sand box:frusty: ound:


Now, that reminds me of my TWO legged kids! ound: and what do I do....nag, nag, nag...
I think your boys look great! Hey, Gucci has her moments...just the other day my husband was asking me when the last time I brushed her was :brick: Course, it was probably less than a day but she was playing alot.



> Does Gucci get washed in Evian water?LOL!ound:


No. LOL...I have to draw the line somewhere or else my husband would have me commited. I hear enough about my doting on the dog.

Kara


----------



## Sunnygirl (Jun 1, 2007)

Kara - Gucci does look fabulous. I love her new pics.

I doubt my boys will ever get to full coat. My plan is to keep them at 3-4 inches if I can. The way they go at each other, I'll be surprised if either of them still has hair in a few months. Nico and Desi are littermates, but their coats aren't the same length. Nico's coat is longer (maybe an inch longer) and fuller.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

I actually love the full coat look but I do cheat… I shave their bellies down to make life easier for them and me. I keep saying I’m going to get pictures of this but always forget :frusty: . Here are some pictures of Ry playing with his ball this summer; you can kind of see his belly shaved. Then one of him from behind and then him standing you don’t even see that his belly is shaved unless he is on his hind legs.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I took this advice from you Leeann.I shaved down part of Quincy's belly.It doesn't show,and we get less pee on his hair!:whoo:Great idea!:thumb:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I do think that is a great idea, especially around the inner back legs. It makes it a little simpler, and great for those of us that like the look, but don't "show" 

Kara


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Julie that is so great, yes I forgot about the pee LOL I also love that I don’t have any mats to remove on the belly, such a sensitive area.

Oh and the ball Riley is playing with, well DH wanted a ball just like Debbie's Sam so of course we had to buy one... Thanks Debbie Riley loves it and Monte's scared to death of it..(Probably more scared of Ry acting like a maniac with it)


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Leeanne, Riley looks like he is having so much fun with his ball. Poor Sam, his blue ball broke after getting into a fight with a rose brush. Unforunately it is the wrong time of year to get a new one. We will have to stock up in the spring.

I was hoping that Sam would finish his Championship before this winter so I could shave his belly and trim his legs. (Limit the snow balls) But he still needs 3 points. Hard to get a championship with only one or two other Hav's in the shows.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

I also shave my boys bellies, it is helpful.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Love the pics of Riley and his ball! :biggrin1:

Maddie has "Hotshot" in her pedigree through Tinky. I wonder if that's where she gets her prolific coat? Her coat was *so* long at 10 1/2 months old! The pictures below show how long it was (after a furious romp of RLH and a topknot that had fallen out). No wonder I decided the next day that the "blowing coat" stage plus the long, thick coat had taken its toll on me and I went for the puppy cut. But her coat is still thick in the puppy cut.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I love that picture of Maddie with the hair in her eyes. That's what Shelby looks like all the time. Such dainty little ladies. :biggrin1:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I love those pictures of Maddie! I'm a Fan  I will have to compare Gucci's coat to Maddies in 2.5 months and see, since she has the Hot Shot gene, too. *fingers crossed*

Gucci is TERRIFIED of big balls.....I mean, she goes BONKERS barking and growling and hiding....she's like a different dog. ound: I'm afraid if I got one she would need counseling. heh.

Kara


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Maddie had a nice long coat and Guccis coat is lovely too! I sure hope Rufus gets a long lux coat like that! I just love to bury my face in his coat after a bath and feel the soft fluffiness of it! The more coat he gets the better!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Christy- Be careful what you wish for! :biggrin1: Those long, full coats are crazy to brush when they're blowing coat. When I first got Maddie at 8 mos. old, I used to brag that she was so easy to brush. She seemed to love it, and I loved brushing her. Well, that was before she started to blow her coat! I would brush her and watch those tiny little mats reappear!







I remember Debbie complaining about Sam and Melissa complaining about Stogie. I *love* the look of the long, full coats but maintaining them through blowing a coat is another matter. That being said, I'm still intending on letting Maddie's coat grow out during the winter except for her head (I love seeing the eyes) and having her belly and armpits shaved to make things easier.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Shaving bellies and armpits is a great way to get the look without the pain of removing the matting in those areas! 

I favor the look of the longer coat, but I realize it is a heck of a lot of work for someone who isn't trying to keep the dog in show condition.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Jeanne, you are so right. I thought I lucked out with Shelby, but she just started blowing coat about a month ago. She will be one in a few weeks. She still wasn't as bad as Kodi was and I love her long coat, for now. :biggrin1:


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Thumperlove said:


> Jan, have you tried the ponytail? She usually climbs on my chest to take out her barette at night. I've been using barettes instead of ponytails, maybe I will switch. I love the full coat look, even though it entails alot of work
> 
> Kara


It's MY experience that ponytails break hav hair. I was talking about growing your hair faster


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Jeanne I love Maddies puppy cut. The other thing we need to think of is if we ever decide to compete in agility. A lot of the competitions are outside and you have no control over what the temp will be that day so if it is really hot a puppy cut will make it easier trying to keep them cooled down. This is one thing I have been fighting with my self about, the day may come that Riley will need to be cut down


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

> It's MY experience that ponytails break hav hair. I was talking about growing your hair faster


Oh...DUHHH!! :brick: lol I do wear ponytails alot, but that is more out of laziness than anything else.

Here is a better picture of her coat...well, a little better as far as the length and fullness goes, but I had just washed her eyes so those are wet. I guess it is pretty darn nice for 8 months? I hope it keeps growing and looks like Maddies around Thanksgiving/Christmas.

I'm not sure if Gucci is blowing coat yet or not, but she is matting quicker and needs MORE brushing. I try to use the soft bristle brush when possible to minimize the damage, but it is ALOT of work...even now, I agree!

Kara


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Wow Kara, our little Gucci puppy is turning into quite the young lady. She looks great.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

The puppy cut on Maddie is so cute - she's a doll!

I love the picture of Gucci - she is so pretty.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Thanks so much! I love Riley's ponytails!  I can't wait til Gucci's hair gets that long and looks like that. Adorable  I love that picture in the Gallery..."I love you Mommy".. too cute.

Sissy is always so primped and proper looking, and happy...I can't help but smile! I love all the new pictures of her.

Kara


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

That's a great picture Kara.......Gucci is a very pretty girl!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Leeann- especially if he is the type of dog like Dora who can't stand anything in her hair. She wasn't in a competition but she was performing at the state fair and we she went up the dog walk she turned around to get a leaf off her legs and fell off. Thank goodness up 5 feet, she fell on the tunnel bounced right off and kept running. I almost got sick on the spot!

Okay on a good note, I washed the dogs on sunday while hubby was home. He doesn't like wet dogs so he said to me why don't I finally get the real dog dryer!!! Woo hoo, now I just need to find which one I want and where I can get it for the cheapest!

Amanda


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Thumperlove said:


> I'm fanatical...
> 
> Wait....obsessive/compulsive? ound: ound:
> 
> ...


LOL instead of baby sleeping as a sign on your door you can put bath day. :closed_2:


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> Leeann- especially if he is the type of dog like Dora who can't stand anything in her hair. She wasn't in a competition but she was performing at the state fair and we she went up the dog walk she turned around to get a leaf off her legs and fell off. Thank goodness up 5 feet, she fell on the tunnel bounced right off and kept running. I almost got sick on the spot!
> 
> Okay on a good note, I washed the dogs on sunday while hubby was home. He doesn't like wet dogs so he said to me why don't I finally get the real dog dryer!!! Woo hoo, now I just need to find which one I want and where I can get it for the cheapest!
> 
> Amanda


Amanda, I think our dogs like giving us heart failure every now and then. I'm glad Dora landed well and wasn't hurt.
LOL you could give lessons about how to handle men! You go girl. ound:


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Thumperlove said:


> Here is a better picture of her coat...well, a little better as far as the length and fullness goes, but I had just washed her eyes so those are wet. I guess it is pretty darn nice for 8 months? I hope it keeps growing and looks like Maddies around Thanksgiving/Christmas.
> 
> Kara


Kara, she is beautiful!!!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Kara, wow, Gucci is looking SWEET.. lol..


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Thank you all  I feel all warm and fuzzy inside!

Maybe I do need a show dog and maybe I DO have a knack for it 

Jan, I like your idea of the sign!  Murphy's law hovers over me like a big black cloud. No good deed goes unpunished is what I always say! ound: 

Kara


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Yikes Amanda that had to be so scary, I'm glad she is O.K.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Kara- Gucci has a gorgeous coat and is such a doll! I really applaud all your efforts! When Maddie started blowing coat around 10 months, I thought I could control it. However, I was needing to brush her several times a day, she was starting to really dread the sessions, and the weather was getting so warm that I went for the puppy cut.



lbkar said:


> The other thing we need to think of is if we ever decide to compete in agility. A lot of the competitions are outside and you have no control over what the temp will be that day so if it is really hot a puppy cut will make it easier trying to keep them cooled down.


Leeann, you are *so* right! Maddie is in agility and some of the classes this summer were so unbearably hot. Maddie is much more comfortable with a puppy cut doing this. I'll let it grow out for the winter classes, but come summer, she'll need a puppy cut, I'm sure. However, those of you that are able to keep full coats year round, I applaud you!:clap2:


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Thumperlove said:


> Thank you all  I feel all warm and fuzzy inside!
> 
> Maybe I do need a show dog and maybe I DO have a knack for it
> 
> ...


Warm and fuzzy on the inside? Kara! Put the booze away.....oh nevermind, it's 5 o'clock somewhere in the world. ound: Sorry, I've been goofing around with friends and dogs all morning. 
The weatherman said no rain for a week and looking at the sky, I wondered which dart board he was using to predict that. Sooooooooo during the rain we weren't supposed to get I took the puppies out back. It was a light rain with large drops at the time that didn't get the ground wet. It was so cute watching them look around trying to figure out what was tapping on them. I brought them in when the rain got a little harder and they aren't even wet but they're still trying to figure it out ound: 
Kara, you need to move that cloud over! :bolt:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

lessons about how to handle men... HAHAHAHA I need to take those... today while I sent my husband puppy pictures, he learned by responding back and sending me convertible pictures!

Amanda


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

When I grew Yoda coat out it got about a 1 1/2 to 2 inches above the ground


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

What I just noticed is that Kodi's belly hair has gotten very full. You used to be able to see his skin pretty easily, but there is much more hair now. At least it is growing somewhere. His hair is longer at the scruff of his neck and shoulders than on his butt end.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

ama0722 said:


> lessons about how to handle men... HAHAHAHA I need to take those... today while I sent my husband puppy pictures, he learned by responding back and sending me convertible pictures!
> 
> Amanda


ound: ound: ound:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

ound: ound: So Amanda, we all have to think about a new strategy!! How about having a Hav puppy party at the house - I am sure he wouldn't bring a ton of cvets to the house!!

Paige, I agree, not only cant I figure out how people with 3 or more dogs show, I cant even figure out how to get all three to sit still long enough for a good picture together.
Laurie


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> lessons about how to handle men... HAHAHAHA I need to take those... today while I sent my husband puppy pictures, he learned by responding back and sending me convertible pictures!
> 
> Amanda


ound:










Try to cut & paste 2 or 3 puppy picture inside the convertible and send it back..


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Leeann, that is a great idea - Havs in a Vet!!!! Or call him on his bluff. Tell him ok, if I get another Hav. And by the time you have your new love, he will be scratchin his head trying to figure out how to afford the vet.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Great idea girls. Now when I get kicked out of the house and need a couch to sleep on I am coming over! <BG> I modified your idea and Dora sent her thoughts to her Daddy.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

ound: Thats ok, you and the pups can come live with me!!! But you have to bring the pups. Then you can sue for divorce & DH can live him his vet!!
I am sure he will like the other two "pets" on the side of the car too!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I have been keeping Kodi and Shelby in long coats. Now that I think the coat blowing has slowed somewhat, it is a little easier to take care of. Kodi went a whole 4 days between brushings and no mats. 

The decision I have to make is the eye hair. Should I cut it or leave it long and pull it back? Kodi's isn't as long and he sees OK. It is still too short to pull back. 

Shelby's hair is always in her eyes and we really don't know how she isn't bumping into walls. I have been pulling it back this week and she doesn't seem to mind. But, yesterday they were playing and Kodi pulled the tie right out. I was only concerned because I didn't want them eating it. I have just been using regular pony tail tie backs. Do the smaller ones stay in better?


----------

